# صناعة صابون على الطريقة الباردة



## ابراهيم حمودة (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أيها الاخوة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,
اليكم طريقة بسيطة لصناعة الصابون البلدي من زيت الزيتون او زيت الذرة:

طريقة صناعة الصابون بالطريقة الباردة​ 

المقادير


كمية كاملة
نصف كمية
1
10 لتر زيت زيتون
5 لتر زيت زيتون
2
1.5 كيلو صودا كاوية
3 أواق صودا كاوية
3
3.5 لتر ماء
1.8 لتر ماء​ 
الطريقة:

1- اذابة الصودة الكاوية في الماء و تركها لمدة 24 ساعة مع التحريك المستمر، إضافة الماء الى القطرونة ( الصودا) و ليس العكس.
2- إضافة محلول الصودا الى الزيت و ليس العكس مع التحريك المستمر لمدة نصف ساعة
3- قبل الانتهاء من التحريك بربع ساعة (4/1) ، إضافة كأس (الملح) مع التحريك حتى يتصبن المزيج ( يتجمد).
4- بعد التقطيع و جفاف قطع الصابون يجب الالتزام بفترة معينة مدتها 15 يوم قبل استعمال الصابون بهذه الطريقة و ذلك حتى نتجنب آثار الصودا الكاوية على الجلد.


----------



## ابراهيم حمودة (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*صناعة الصابون*


طريقة صناعة الصابون بالطريقة الباردة​ 

المقادير





10 لتر زيت زيتون


1.5 كيلو صودا كاوية


3.5 لتر ماء
​ 25 غم ملح

الطريقة:

1- اذابة الصودة الكاوية في الماء و تركها لمدة 24 ساعة مع التحريك المستمر، إضافة الماء الى القطرونة ( الصودا) و ليس العكس.
2- إضافة محلول الصودا الى الزيت و ليس العكس مع التحريك المستمر لمدة نصف ساعة
3- قبل الانتهاء من التحريك بربع ساعة (4/1) ، إضافة كأس (الملح) مع التحريك حتى يتصبن المزيج ( يتجمد).
4- بعد التقطيع و جفاف قطع الصابون يجب الالتزام بفترة معينة مدتها 15 يوم قبل استعمال الصابون بهذه الطريقة و ذلك حتى نتجنب آثار الصودا الكاوية على الجلد.


----------



## سحر اكرم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع حلو بارك الله فيك


----------



## fadiza17 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اخيالكريم شكرا لك على المشاركه الرائعه واحب ان اقترح عليك الطريقه التاليه وهي الطريقه التي اعمل بها وهي تعطي نتيجه ممتازه جدا
10 كيلو زيت زيتون 
1270.30 غرام صودا
3700 لتر ماء 
100غرام ملح
اذب الصودا في نصف كميه المياه تقريبا
اضف الصودا الى الزيت على دفعات مع التحريك المستمر 
ثم التحريك لمده 30 دقيقه يدوي او 15 دقيقه بمحرك او دريل
اذب الملح بكميه المياه الباقيه واضفها الى الخليط عندما يتحول الو لزج قليلا
صب بالقالب وغطه الى ثاني يوم ومن ثم قطعه الى قوالب او اعجنه لتكون الاشكال المطلوبه


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم معلومات حلوة ومفيدة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## khalid elnaji (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## احمد هلطم (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اية الكلام دة دى طريقة تحضير الصابون الصلب 

مكنش حد غُلب 

كان زمان كل الناس عملو الصابون بدل مايشترو 

أرجو الجدية فى الحديث 

وعدم الاستخفاف بالناس اللى على المنتدى 

الناس اللى هنا على المنتدى مهندسين مش بيبيعوا بطاطا


----------



## fadiza17 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> اية الكلام دة دى طريقة تحضير الصابون الصلب
> 
> مكنش حد غُلب
> 
> ...


 
اخي الكريم يا انت عم تهزر او انت فعلا مالكش دعوه بالموضوع اي استخفاف انت تتحدث عنه اصلا اخي الكريم الاغلبيه في الدول العربيه كانو يصنعون الصابون بالمنزل ولا احد يشتريه من السوق يا مستخف بالعقول ( الصابون النابلسي - الصابون الطرابلسي بلبنان - الصابون المغربي الخ ) صح النوم 
ثانيا ارجو انتقاء الكلمات المناسبه عند الحديث والكلام 
ومن لم ينجح بتحضير الصابون حسب الطريقه التي انا كتبتها انا مستعد ان ارسل له فيديو طريقه التحضير موثق بالكميات والنتائج ( ملاحظه مهمه انا اصنع الصابون الصلب حسب الطريقه التي كتبتها والنتيجه اكثرمن رائعه)
وبعدين ما المقصود بكلامك ده انت اصلا لا تفعل شئ سوى الانتقاد الهدام وبدون الدلائل ارجو منك التكرم علينا ووضع التفصيل للطريقه الخارقه بتعتك لانتاج الاصابون حسب وكاله ناسا للفضاء او ياريت توضحلنا انت الطريقه ولا لازم نكلمك على التلفون ؟؟؟؟$$$$$$$ الموضوع مش تجاره وياريت تجرب انت بنفسك الطريقه يا اخي او تجيب حد كبير يعملك هيه عشان ما تحرق ايدك 
عيب عليك عيب عليك يا اخي تخوف الناس زكاه العلم اخراجه استح من الله قبل ان تستحي من الناس 
ويا اخواني انتو اول حاجه جربو بكميات قليله ( كيلو ) وشوفو النتيجه التجربه خير برهان 
وانا جاهز لكل سؤال او استفسار وان شاء الله اكون قد اديت الامانه 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## elkemia (16 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> اية الكلام دة دى طريقة تحضير الصابون الصلب
> 
> مكنش حد غُلب
> 
> ...


 
اولا جزاك الله يا اخ فادى على تركيبتك
اما بالنسبة لاحمد هلطم دة انت شكلك اللى بتبيع بطاطا
وادام انت عامل نفسك سيدى العارفين كتبت لأخ فادى
فى موضوع ليه ترجوه ان يكتب الطريقة بالتفصيل الممل
وخطوات التصنيع........
الحوارات بتعتك دية مفقوسة انت متعرفش الألف من كوز الدرة اساسا 
ونازل بس انتقادات وكلام على الفاضى
ومواضيعك كلها هايفة زى كلامك بالظبط ميغركش اللى بيردو عليك
هما برضوه مش عارفين حاجة وانت سايقة العبط على الهبل
ربنا يشفيك ويشفى اللى زيك​


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

elkemia قال:


> اولا جزاك الله يا اخ فادى على تركيبتك
> اما بالنسبة لاحمد هلطم دة انت شكلك اللى بتبيع بطاطا
> وادام انت عامل نفسك سيدى العارفين كتبت لأخ فادى
> فى موضوع ليه ترجوه ان يكتب الطريقة بالتفصيل الممل
> ...


 

هو الاستاذ من طائفة المشجعين اللى عمالين يسقفو وخلاص مش عارفين 
اللى كتب صح ام غلط 

اما انا مش عارف حاجة اتكلم انت يا أبو العريف 

انت شغال اية أو خريج اية أساسا


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

وبعدين اللى أعرفة ان بيكون فية حمام مائى 

وبيكون فية تسخين 

وبيضاف سكر وكحول 

ولا انت عايزنى أقول شكرا شكرا وخلاص 

المفروض انى أسأل ولا مش من حقى


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

fadiza17 قال:


> اخي الكريم يا انت عم تهزر او انت فعلا مالكش دعوه بالموضوع اي استخفاف انت تتحدث عنه اصلا اخي الكريم الاغلبيه في الدول العربيه كانو يصنعون الصابون بالمنزل ولا احد يشتريه من السوق يا مستخف بالعقول ( الصابون النابلسي - الصابون الطرابلسي بلبنان - الصابون المغربي الخ ) صح النوم
> ثانيا ارجو انتقاء الكلمات المناسبه عند الحديث والكلام
> ومن لم ينجح بتحضير الصابون حسب الطريقه التي انا كتبتها انا مستعد ان ارسل له فيديو طريقه التحضير موثق بالكميات والنتائج ( ملاحظه مهمه انا اصنع الصابون الصلب حسب الطريقه التي كتبتها والنتيجه اكثرمن رائعه)
> وبعدين ما المقصود بكلامك ده انت اصلا لا تفعل شئ سوى الانتقاد الهدام وبدون الدلائل ارجو منك التكرم علينا ووضع التفصيل للطريقه الخارقه بتعتك لانتاج الاصابون حسب وكاله ناسا للفضاء او ياريت توضحلنا انت الطريقه ولا لازم نكلمك على التلفون ؟؟؟؟$$$$$$$ الموضوع مش تجاره وياريت تجرب انت بنفسك الطريقه يا اخي او تجيب حد كبير يعملك هيه عشان ما تحرق ايدك
> ...


 

اخى الكريم 
دى طريقة تحضير صابون 

انا عايز اشوف الصابون اللى بيحضر بالطريقة دى


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

المفروض ان الواحد يقرأ المكتوب على المنتدى 

ويقول شكرا شكرا وخلاص 

دة اللى المفروض يتعمل 

علشان أبقى كويس 

المفروض تسألنى انا إعترضت لية 

مش ترد وخلاص 

لان دة علم والمفرض ان فية نقاش 

أنا ممكن أكون كتبت كلام يضايق ولكن دة لانى كنت متوقع تركيبة الصابون اللى فى دماغى 

بالطرق الكيميائية المعروفة


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

عموماً محدش يزعل 

شكرا شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## احمد هلطم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بطلب الطريقة بالتفصيل 

لان الطريقة اللى انا أعرفها ممكن تكون الطريقة اللى هو بيحضر بيها أفضل


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لاداعى للخلاف وجهتى النظر صح
الاستاذ فادى طريقتة صح لعمل الصابون الى بيتقال علية الصابون البلدى فى بلاد الشام
وهو من افضل انواع الصابون لانة بيستخدم زيت الزيتون وكلنا زمان فى مصر كنا بنستخدمة ولازلنا من لدية حساسية او جفاف فى الجلد بيستخدمة
اما الاستاذ احمد هلطم عندة حق ان مش دة الصابون الى بيصنع اليوم لاكنة للاسف لايضيف اى معلومة
اما الصابون الى بيصنع اليوم اساس صناعتة زيت النخيل لانة يعطى صلابة اكثر واقل فى التكلفة حوالى الربع عن زيت الزيتون ويضاف الية مواد مانعة للتزنخ والزيوت المستخدمة عبارة عن احماض الزيوت الدسمة وبتكون جاهزة وبتدى نتيجة افضل من استخدام الزيت فقط
ويوجد بعض الزيوت الغير موجودة بالسوق عشان تعمل صابون مثل زيت نوى النخيل اقل فى السعر من زيت النخيل واجود فى نتيجة تصنيع الصابون لانة يعطى صلابة اعلى وبة نسبة دهون مماثل للدهن الحيوانى الذى لاغنى عنة ايضا فى صناعة الصابون لانة يعطى الملمس الناعم للصابون وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله وسوف اضيف طريقة طبعا لاتستخدم فى التصنيع لانها بدائية جدا ولاكنها تعتبر فكرة مصغرة للتصنيع


----------



## تامرمحمدعبدو (19 أكتوبر 2010)

خامات صناعة الصابون طبيعية ولايوجد خامات صناعية
1-شحوم
2-زيوت دهنية مشبعة(زيت نوى النخيل-زيت نخيل)(احماض دهنية اوليك-بالمتيك)
3-هيدروكسيد صوديوم
4-عطور
5-مانع تعفن
6-ثانى اكيد التيتانيوم لاعطاء اللون الابيض او اى الوان غذائية
7-ملح طعام
8-ماء مقطر
ومن الممكن ان تشترى الصابون جاهز عبارة عن مكرونة صابون وتضيف اللون والرائحة وتقوم بعمل اسطمبات لتشكيل الصابون 
هذة كل معلوماتى عن هذة الصناعة وارجو ان اكون قد افدتك
اخوانى الاعزاء
كل ما قرائتة فى المنتديات والمواقع لايرقى لصناعة الصابون فبعد بحث مضنى وتجارب عملتها بنفسى لقيت ان كل واحد نقصة حاجة وانا قدرت اوصل لنتيجة ولاكن مش ممتازة لانى توقفت عن التجربة لانى لقيت ان عمل مصنع للصابون مكلف جدا ومش سهل عشان تصارح وزارة الصناعة ووزارة الصحة لاكن انا هقول الى اعرفة والباقى عليكو الى يعرف يطور ويكمل المشوار لان الموضوع مش سهل قوى

اولا لازم نعرف ان النسب والمكونات بتتوقف على نوع الزيت وحاجة اسمها رقم التصبن وهوا مقدار هيدر وكسيد الصوديم بالنسبة للزيت
والنسب هى 
1-100جرام زيت نخيلاو(زيت نخيل+دهن حيوانى)
2-47جرام ماء
3-19جرام هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
4-ثانى اكسيد التيتانيوم لاعطاء اللون الابيض للصابون وهى مادة تعطى اللون الابيض للدهانات ايضا ويقال عليها اكسيد تيتانيوم غذائى فهى غير ضارة 
فية اضافات تانية كتيرررر
1-عطر حوالى 5جرام(والعطر دة انا جربت فية عطور المنظفات بس للامانة مش متاكد اذا كان المقصود عطور المنظفات ولا العطور العادية الى بنستخدمها بس ادت نتيجة هايلة والجرام ب3قروش للجملة) 
2-مانع تعفن ويطلق علية رباعى صوديمedta
3-مادة حافظة مش متذكر اسمه للاسف
فية مواد تانية صعب ان انتا تلاقيها الا عند الشركات الكبيرة مثل
1-مادة ليناللول وهو كحول عطرى يستخدم لزيادة الرائحة
2-تربينول ويعطى لمعة واشراق للصابونة وللاسف مش هتلاقية


ملاحظة 
من الممكن اضافة اكتر من نوع زيت لاكن بنسب وذللك لزيادة الرغوة ولاكن يستحب اضافة الدهن
ويضاف حوالى 10جرام دهن ل90جرام زيت حتى يتم اكمال ال100جرام
بس انا بقا اكتشفت اكتشاف تانى جبت 10جرام سمن نباتى زى جنة والنخلتين والحاجات دى
لانى عارف انها متكونة من زيت النخيل لاكن عليها اضافات محتاجها مثل موانع التزنخ والاكسدة
المهم لو هتستخدم الدهن لازم تسخن الزيت الاول 90جرام وبعد كدة تذيب الدهن فية ولو فضل بواقى للدهن صفيها وتحط الزيت مع الدهن السايح فى اناء زجاجى او برطمان مربى 

الخطوات
1-عمل محلول هير وكسيد الصوديوم وذللك باضافة 19جرام هيدر وكسيد الى 47 جرام ماء
وانا بقول 19جرام عشان رقم التصبن بتاع زيت النخيل حوالى 18.8 جرام لكل 100جرام زيت
ويترك المحلول لمدة حوالى 12 ساعة مش عارف لية بس بيجيب نتيجة كويسة
نسيت اقول حاجة بلاش مية الحنفية عشان خلتنى اسبوعين الف حوالين نفسى لان بيتكون على سطح الصابون مادة كربونات الصوديم عملة زى البودرة البيضة ويستخدم ماء مقطر ذى بتاع بطارية العربية
2-بعد ما سخنا الزيت وعلى فكرة زيت النخيل لما هتجيبة هيجمد معاك لما تسيبة فى الهوا وياريت ماتحطش من ازايز الزيت الة بتتباع فى السور ماركت لان عليها زيت صويا كتير مش هيعمل تصبن
وكل ما كان الزيت ردىء للاسف النتيجة هتكون احسن فممكن تشترى زيت نخيل بيتباع سايب فى المحلات الى بتبيع الزيت للمطاعم
3-يتم اذابة 1 جرام ثانى اكسيد التيتانيون فى ماء ونقعد ندوب التيتانيوما فى كوب زجاجى بعد ذلك يضاف محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديم الى الزيت الدافىء درجة حرارة الجسم مثلا
3-يتم التقليب بمعلقة خشب او استانلس وممنوع استخدام اى حاجة الومنيوم لانها بتتفاعل مع الهيدروكسيد يتم التقليب لمدة حوالى20الى40دقيقة لحد الخليط ما يتماسك ويبقى عامل زىالكريمة بعدذللك يضاف اكسيد التيتانيوم المذاب لاعطاء اللون الابيض
4- يتم وضع 5جرام عطر على الخليط بعد15 دقيقة او عند بداية التماسك للخليط ويستمر التقليب بعدها حوالى من 5الى عشر دقائق وبعد ذللك يصب الخليط فى قوالب اما خشب او زجاج او استانلس ويكون القالب مدهون زيت برافين لمنع الالتصاق ويغطى الخليط ويوضع فى مكان دافىء وبعد ذللك يترك 24ساعة ويتم اخراج قالب الصابون وتركة فى مكان مفتوح غير معرض للاتربة ويترك اسبوعين حتى ينتهى تاثير الهيدروكسيد الضار بالبشرة 
ملاحظة من الممكن وضع محلول سكرى مثل الجلوكوز او سكر مذاب فى الماء لاعطاء الصابون طعم مقبول بالفم عشان مايبقاش عامل زى صابونة الغسيل بتاعة الملابس القديمة للى يعرفوها (الميزان)



القالب 
ودة جننى عشان تعمل قالب استانلس هتروح لحد متخصص فى صناعة القوالب واقل قالب بدون امكانيات لتركيبة على مكبس ب700جنية يعملك الشكل الى انتا عايزة لاكن لو هتروح لحد متخصص فةى صناعة قوالب الصابون هيقولك القالب ب2000الى4000جنية وانا اتصدمت ودى بداية الصدمة دة للى عايز يصنع للبيع والتوزيع وهيبتدى على قدة هيجيب مكبس هيدروليكى ويركب علية القالب
ومعاة صبر ايوب لان لانة هيشتغل قطعة قطعة


عموما ممكن تكون دى بداية ارجو من الله ان تكون مفيدة ليكم تكملو عليها وتوصلو وياريت ماحدش يياس زييى والى معاة فلوسيكمل ويخلية حلم لية ويقرا ويدور ويتعب عشان يعمل صناعة لكل مسلم او عربى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة


----------



## fadiza17 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد هلطم قال:


> وبعدين اللى أعرفة ان بيكون فية حمام مائى
> 
> وبيكون فية تسخين
> 
> ...


 
اخي الكريم اول شي لم يطلب منك احد ان تسفق على الفاضي والمليان ومش عيب انك تقول او تطلب تركيبه انت اكيد مش عارفها او فاهمها لانك حسب ما رائيت ابعد ما يكون عن الموضوع ( مش بس سكر وكحول ده في نشا ودقيق وسلكات وملح الخ الخ الخ ) والله انت ما عندك فكره عن الموضوع ابدا ولا خصك بالكمياء لا من قريب ولا بعيد وبس عاوز تعلق وخلاص ..وعاوز تعرف التركيبات من الناس باسلوب بايخ جدا وياريت تحترم المنتدى والاخوان ...واذا حبيت ..؟..ياريت تحترم نفسك شويه هههه.
على العموم ساقوم بنشر صناعه الصابون الصلب ( منزليا وتجاريا ) بالتفصيل :
اولا طرق تحضير الصابون :
1- الطريقه البارده ( ودي ياحبيبي الي انا كتبت وصفتها )
2- الطريقه النصف الساخنه 
3- الطريقه الساخنه ( ودي يا حبيبي فيها تسخين ونار و .اح واوا الخ ... )
لكل طريقه صابون ناتج يختلف ببميزاته عن الطرق الاخرى 
-- الطريقه البارده تنتج كميات معقوله من الصابون في فتره زمنيه بسيطه ونسبه الخطاء قليله
الصابون الناتج ليس شديد الصلابه ( كما في الطريقه الساخنه )
لون نوعا ما صافي 
يقبل الاضافات 
افضل زيت للطريقه البارده هو زيت جوز الهند ثم زيت نوى النخيل 
للموضوع تكمله ...
ارقام التصبن 
كيف حساب رقم التصبن للزيت والشحم 
كيف حساب كميه الماء 
طريقه التحضير بالتفصيل ( الطريقه البارده - الطريقه الساخنه )
وصفات سريعه 
بعض المعدات التي تستخدم في صناعه الصابون 
اخواني الرجاء ممن يهتم بالموضوع ويرغب بالتفصيل ان يعلق على الموضوع ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## fadiza17 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ما حدش قال ممنوع تسال الممنوع انك تستهبل وتستعبط الناس اذا انت فاكر او ( تعرف حسب ما تدعي ) تركيبه احسن ياريت تعلمني هيه ومنك استفيد واكون لك من الشاكرين 
والله والله الي متلك بيقرفو الي عمرو ما قرف وبتخلو الواحد يحرم يدخل على هذا المنتدى العلمي المتميز من تحت راسك و راس كام واحد تقيل زيك غبي او بيستغبى الناس


----------



## fadiza17 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ايها المنتدى المتميز ايها الاخوان المتميزون اقبلو اعتذاري الشديد على تفوهي بكلام لا يليق بمحراب العلم هذا 
انا اعتذر لكم جميعا ولكن بعض الاحيان بعض الصغار يجبروك على ذلك


----------



## احمد هلطم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ اللى عمال يهبل بالكلام 

أحب أقولك اننا قمنا بتحضير الصابون فى المعمل 

فى كلية العلوم جامعة الازهر بالقاهرة 

والكلام اللى انا بذكرة اللى كان بيقال لنا فى الكلية 

انت عمال تخبط بالكلام وخلاص انت مفكر انى محتاج منك تراكيب 

انا زى ما قولت انا كنت عايز أعرف الطريقة اللى بتحضروا بيها هى مثل طريقتىولا لا 

ومن ناحية العلم أنا مش شايف لك مواضيع على المنتدى بتدل على علمك 

ثانيا أن لو بخيل بالمعلومات مكنتش كتبت حاجة على المنتدى 

لان انا لم يجبرنى أحد على ذلك 

وممكن اتصفح اللى على المنتدى وخلاص 

وبعدين قولى انت خريج اية يا عم العالم

:73:


----------



## احمد هلطم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

انا أسف جدا أخ fadiza17 انى اتكلمت بطريقة غير لائقة 

اكرر أسفى


----------



## احمد هلطم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

أنا بعتذر لكل إخوانى على المنتدى


----------



## alaziez.alhakiem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
ووفقكم للمزيد و الجديد​


----------



## بنت خير (7 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع ولكن عندي سؤال هل هذا الصابون له ناثير على البشرة اذا استعمل للاستحمام وهل يوجد بديل للصويا الكاوية


----------



## hebabashandy (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل يضيف الدقيق فى صناعة الصابون وما هى فائدتة وماهى الكمية المستخدمة لكيلو


----------



## اوساما الشاعر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن سال في هذه الطريقة لا تحتاج لتسخين اي من السؤال او الماء


----------



## اوساما الشاعر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن سؤال اخواني في هذه الطريقة هل يتم تسخين اي من الماء او الزيوت


----------



## زينب الشافعى (15 مايو 2011)

اريد عمل الصابون الصلب


----------



## زينب الشافعى (15 مايو 2011)

:75::19::59::86:اريد عمل الصابون الصلب


----------



## hawler_rawand (16 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا........شكرا


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم ونرجوا منكم احترام الاخر وتقبل النقض


----------



## صفوان اصف (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجوا التكرم من الاخوة الكريم تزويدي بعناويين الشركات في المنطقة العربية والتي يمكن شراء منها معدات تصنيع الصابون مثل القوالب وماكينات تقطيع الصابوب بطريقة يدويه يعني معدات تتعلق بمشروع صغير
وشكرا


----------



## ياسر عبد الرازق مص (22 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم ونرجوا منكم المزيد إن شاء الله .


----------



## sinaaa (9 أبريل 2013)

هل ينفع للاستحمام ام فقط لليدين


----------



## Amer2012 (9 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## hyssin (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​

​


----------



## NASR-EG (12 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جابي9 (3 نوفمبر 2013)

انا ملاحظه انه لايوجد الدقيق هل فعلا سوف يكون صلب اعرف امسكه واغسل قطعه قماش مثلا


----------



## nawalzedan (8 نوفمبر 2013)

اله وكيلكم جربت الوصفة من أول مرة ونجحت وكانت غير شكل
أشكر كم على المعلومات


----------



## fsherman (8 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا أخ فادى على الموضوع وهل يمكن إستبدال زيت الزيتون بزيت بذور الكتان وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abusami1970 (23 مايو 2015)

عند التحضير يجب معرفة رقم التصبن لكل زيت مضاف ورقم تصبن زيت الزيتون هو 0.135 يعني لكل 1 كيلوغرام زيت يضاف 135 جرام صودا وهناك ما يسمى (superfatting) وهو عبارة عن خصم 5% من الصودا المضافة لغرض الترطيب ومنع زيادة اثر القلوي فيه عدا عن ذلك لا يضاف ملح له وكذلك زيت الزيتون لوحده لا يفي بخصائص الصابون المطلوب اقرؤا اكثر تعرفوا المزيد


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (10 أغسطس 2015)

:77:


----------



## كميائى مبتدئ (12 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن طريقة تصنيع الصابون بالطريقة الساخنة والفوق ساخنة مع توضيح الفرق بينهم فى التكلفة و الجودة


----------

